# Forum Instruction Movies



## Melissa Miller

Ok Let me know how these work for you, this is the first movie. 
It shows how to change your options to set up the forum for your use.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/Movie1/Forum Options.html


----------



## Melissa Miller

Here is a second movie to show how to post and start threads and polls. 
I forgot to mention, these may take forever on Dial Up.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/ForumNav/ForumNav.html


----------



## Dawna

Cool Melissa, thanks! I didn't do it right the first time and I was listening to you talk, but looking at a blank screen. hehe 
I got it figured out, though!
Dawna


----------



## Tom King

I watched all of both of them. They are very thorough and should simplify how things work for new users. Now we just need some new users. The only glitch was that the sound started on the second movie before it loaded to show the video- on DSL connection. Once the video loaded the sound was in sync with the video but the video only proceeded from where the sound was at that point.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Thanks Tom! Ill try and fix that in the morning. 

I put an ad in the hotline and in the National Catalog. 
We did get a bunch of Red River Havanese Club members over here, so they will hopefully start participating in more areas.


----------



## Lilysplash I

Thank you so much Melissa. This is the first forom I have joined and it has taken awhile to understand things. This is so helpful and I will be sure to watch the next one too.


----------



## epfrantz

As a newbie with the forum this was esp. most helpful. Thanks a mil. Paula


----------



## Paradise Havs

Thanks for the great tutorial! As you see, it helped!


----------



## Judy A

Loved them, Melissa......you did a great job.


----------



## mintchip

Great idea!! I watched both but had the same issues Tom did on the second one. No problems with the first one


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wonderful job Melissa! 

When I watched both of the instruction movies, both of the threads had to load first before I actually saw what you were doing on the screen. The sound is great and the information is so helpful.

I was wondering how to do a Poll. Thanks again.


----------



## sweater32

*Great!*

Thank you so much for it explains and demonstrates with clear directions and understanding!


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi Melissa, I'm a new Havanese owner and Forum participant. I just found your instruction video. Thank you so much! It's extremely helpful. I may have to watch it again, but I ready to start using. This is a wonderful website! eace:


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you, Melissa! I'm new to this forum (or any forum, for that matter). The movies were very helpful. I am looking forward to using this forum a lot. I will pick up my new Havanese puppy between October 17-23 and I know I am going to have lots of questions. It is my first Havanese and it's been several years since I have had a puppy--lots to learn. 

Nancy


----------



## SMARTY

Melissa, your videos were very informative. Lots of this new information for us old users.

Great job. I even changed my signature.


----------



## frankiemuniz01

comment removed


----------



## dodrop82

Love the movies, Melissa! Excellant idea for those of us who aren't computer savy! Thank you so very much!


----------



## coco

Thanks, this was very helpful.


----------



## Vbella&Diego

*Thinking of getting a 2nd Havanese? Is 2 better than 1?*

Thinking of adopting a second Havanese. I have one and though Im home all day we go to dog park, I love him play with him he still seems not lonely, but like he wants to play with others dogs. I find that if we walk past my neighbors house who has a dog he will sit in front of his door as if he's asking if the other dog can come out to play?

Any suggestions on whether 2 is better than 1?


----------



## Pattie

Two is definitely better than one for so many reasons. When I got my first Havanese, I was his RLH partner. Need another one just for that purpose alone LOL. Two are just more to love and be loved by. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## chataboutthat

tippi's picture doesn't show up in my signature, and i even watched the movie! i need to hire a college student.


----------



## chataboutthat

NOOOOOOWWWWWW it shows up. alrighty then!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I saw your birthday is July 16...mine's the 14th!


----------



## hparadise

Hi Melissa,
I'm new to this and I've been trying to post something and I'm having a hard time. Can you please tell me how to do this?
Thanks,
Heather


----------



## Lalla

Thank you Melissa, it helps to have a guide when you are new to all of this!
Lalla


----------



## Belinda

Thanks Melissa!! The first one was a blessing and I'm on to the second one now!


----------



## Suzi

I never knew the movie existed.The email account on mine is one I never use I bet it has thousands of messages for the past three years! Who owns the forum now?


----------



## JPH

*iPads don't do flash...no viewing the video*

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum. I've had dogs my whole life, but this breed is by far my favorite small dog! I got my Maggie last June and can't imagine life without her! Our aging Anatolian Shepherd (hubby prefers big dogs) even let's her steal food straight from his mouth. He's as in love with her as we are. It's a hoot to watch!
Tried to watch the info video, but can't. No biggie. Found lots of other good threads.

I got on to get advice about coat care ... She's reached that 'blowing coat' age and I don't want to trim her. This is a great site. Thanks to whoever keeps it up.

-Jill


----------



## Lalla

Welcome, JPH - your dogs sound as if they are wonderful together, how lovely for all of you! And yes, you have come to a wonderful site. I'm sure you'll get lots of advice about blowing coat, and there are other threads where it has been talked about a lot. Cuba hasn't quite got there but we must be nearing it - she's seven and a half months old now. Enjoy the forum, there are so many interesting things to discover, so much support, so much wisdom and lots of fun. I personally have been hugely helped by being connected with our shared love of this gorgeous breed.


----------



## Chestersmum

Chesters first professional groom


----------

